# Xmail



## zpearldrummerz (Jan 7, 2006)

hey, i was wondering if anyone could help me get my xmail / phpxmail configured to work properly.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I've been tinkering with phpxmail myself lately. What issue(s) are you having with the software?


----------

